# USB driver - The required line was not found in the INF



## HydraH (Aug 23, 2009)

There's an audio recording device I use, called Cenix Digital Voice Recorder. The installation CD has the setup, which installs Power Voice II onto the computer; there's also a folder called "Driver" which contains two files: CenixFMC.inf (3KB) and CenixFMC.sys (19KB).

I have used this device earlier and it has worked. At present, when I try to install it, the Power Voice software easily installs, then when I connect the audio recorder by way of USB, XP gives the messages of found new hardware and the driver installation starts, but then the computer stops responding at the point where it shows files being copied between two folders. I've tried allowing it to automatically install the driver, I've tried pointing out the folder manually from the hard disk where I have copied it and the CD, and I've tried allowing it to connect to the net to find a driver, but nothing works. Each time, the computer stops responding and I have press the reset button.

When I tried to install it in Vista, the computer did not stop responding, but it gave a message that the required software could not be installed, and the reason it gave was "The required line was not found in the INF".

I've tried searching the net for drivers, but what I did found was the same stuff that I've got. I ran a CRC check for the drivers I have on my hard disk with the ones I downloaded, and they are the same.

There's another such post at a Vista64 forum, but there is no answer there:

http://www.vistax64.com/drivers/155642-help-i-dont-know-where-turn.html

In any case, both my OSes are 32 bit.

This is the text of the .inf file, if it is needed here:


;
; (c) Copyright 2002 Cenix Digicom Inc.
;
;

[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=CenixDigicom
ClassGUID={C772169A-9C78-4022-B77A-E779E8718578}
provider=%CDI%
;CatalogFile=CenixFMC.cat
DriverVer=06/20/2002,1.02

;------------------------------------------

[ClassInstall32]
AddReg=CenixDigicom.AddClassReg

[CenixDigicom.AddClassReg]
HKR,,,,%CenixDigicom.ClassName%

;------------------------------------------

[Manufacturer]
%ManufacturerName%=UsbDeviceList

[UsbDeviceList]
%USB\VID_0E56&PID_6008.DeviceDesc%=CENIXFMC.Dev,USB\VID_0E56&PID_6008
%USB\VID_0E56&PID_6009.DeviceDesc%=CENIXFMC.Dev,USB\VID_0E56&PID_6009

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect=USB\VID_0E56&PID_6008
ExcludeFromSelect=USB\VID_0E56&PID_6009

;------------------------------------------

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10,System32\Drivers
CENIXFMC.Files.Ext=10,System32\Drivers
CENIXFMC.Files.Inf=10,INF

[CENIXFMC.Dev]
CopyFiles=CENIXFMC.Files.Ext, CENIXFMC.Files.Inf
AddReg=CENIXFMC.AddReg

[CENIXFMC.Dev.NT]
CopyFiles=CENIXFMC.Files.Ext, CENIXFMC.Files.Inf
AddReg=CENIXFMC.AddReg

[CENIXFMC.Dev.NT.Services]
Addservice = CENIXFMC, 0x00000002, CENIXFMC.AddService

[CENIXFMC.AddService]
DisplayName = %CENIXFMC.SvcDesc%
ServiceType = 1 ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER
StartType = 3 ; SERVICE_DEMAND_START
ErrorControl = 1 ; SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL
ServiceBinary = %10%\System32\Drivers\CENIXFMC.sys
LoadOrderGroup = Base

[CENIXFMC.AddReg]
HKR,,DevLoader,,*ntkern
HKR,,NTMPDriver,,CENIXFMC.sys

[CENIXFMC.Files.Ext]
CENIXFMC.sys

[CENIXFMC.Files.Inf]

[SourceDisksNames]
;1=%InstallDisk%,,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
CENIXFMC.sys = 1
;CENIXFMC.inf = 1

;---------------------------------------------------------------;

[Strings]
CDI="Cenix Digicom Inc."
InstallDisk="Cenix Voice Recorder Installation Disk"
ManufacturerName="Cenix Digicom Inc."
CenixDigicom.ClassName="Cenix Digicom"
USB\VID_0E56&PID_6008.DeviceDesc="Cenix Digicom Digital Voice Recorder"
USB\VID_0E56&PID_6009.DeviceDesc="Cenix Digicom Digital Voice Recorder"
CENIXFMC.SvcDesc="Cenix Digicom Digital Voice Recorder Service"


Anything to solve this prob?

The Device Manager shows these entries under Universal Serial Bus Controllers:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
USB Root Hub
USB ROot Hub
USB Root Hub

When installing the drivers for Cenix, a separate section opens up for it (not in the Universal Serial Bus Controllers) with the exclamation mark, and when the thing finishes, that section vanishes

Thanks.


----------



## HydraH (Aug 23, 2009)

Problem solved.

Just get these drivers "usb2em_0.9.exe" from here:

http://www.ts-market.com/products/?action=showProd&grpId=78&prodId=11

It'll start working.


----------

